# I really need help now !!!



## CornSnakeLover (Mar 8, 2008)

I need some help with my siamese fighting fish. He lives on his own, in a large tank. He has been alright for the whole time we have had him (about 7 months or more) He was shop brought. He way laying on bottom of the tank (which is unlike him, as he is very active) And now he has a swollen eye and side of face. What can I do for him ? And what is it ?


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

could be popeye


----------



## CornSnakeLover (Mar 8, 2008)

what courses this, as his water is always clean, got moved tanks


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Any chance of a photo? Interpet #9 might be of some help if it's a bacterial infection...:hmm:


----------



## Fuzzy_Buzzy (Sep 13, 2009)

i cant get a pic till sunday night, its defo pop eye as i researched it on Google. and the images of fighting fish with pop eye look really the same. I cant get any meds till tomorrow, will he be alright through out the night ?


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Double post, sorry.


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Fuzzy_Buzzy said:


> i cant get a pic till sunday night, its defo pop eye as i researched it on Google. and the images of fighting fish with pop eye look really the same. I cant get any meds till tomorrow, will he be alright through out the night ?


Hopefully so. If you do a water change before you add the meds., that should help as super clean water is paramount in helping popeye to heal. : victory:


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

CornSnakeLover said:


> what courses this, as his water is always clean, got moved tanks





Fuzzy_Buzzy said:


> i cant get a pic till sunday night, its defo pop eye as i researched it on Google. and the images of fighting fish with pop eye look really the same. I cant get any meds till tomorrow, will he be alright through out the night ?


Sorry confused now....who's fish is it CornSnakeLover's or Fuzzy_Buzzy's :whistling2:


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

o0o0oh i think you been copped out luv.

I remember people asking fuzzy if they were CSL when the name appeared late last year as CSL had some kinna rep going on and they denied all knowledge of knowing CSL and was going on about maybe fuzzy meet up with CSL and go for drinks bla bla bla lol.

Poor effort >.<


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

This may be the thread you were thinking of Frsae 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/fish-keeping/388915-what-should-i-do-2.html


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

God andy au FBI>? That was indeed the one lol. 

Interesting though. Please let me know how this is going to be explained.


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Hah! Was someone outed??


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

C'mon trill get with the programme lol! I thought we would string this out to bring life and drama to the fish section?!?!


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

That has got to be the biggest hole dug and fallen into ever :lol2:


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## Fuzzy_Buzzy (Sep 13, 2009)

This is Cornsnake lovers fish, but mine has slightly the same problems. He hasnt a boudly eye just a swollen head (the scales on the head seem to stick up) and i thought that posting on the same thread wouldnt matter so much as its on the same guidelines


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Fuzzy_Buzzy said:


> This is Cornsnake lovers fish, but mine has slightly the same problems. He hasnt a boudly eye just a swollen head (the scales on the head seem to stick up) and i thought that posting on the same thread wouldnt matter so much as its on the same guidelines


Blatantly not the case as Trillian asked Cornsnakelover for a photo and you answered saying you couldn't get one until Sunday night. Why lie?


----------



## CornSnakeLover (Mar 8, 2008)

Lieing about what I dont know, and to be all honest I dont know what the hell is going on here. Anyways The fish is in too bad of a state to be saved anyways, thanks for the help anyways (I didnt get that much anyway)


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

thats pahetic lmao.

sorry but busted, be a hero and own up that you got caught out being very sloppy 

Ohwells, its given me a giggle for the morning to see how you would respond 

You were asked a question as cornsnake and you answered the question as fuzzy.

funnyhow you both have this thing about betta's, you both in same area(ish), fuzzy appeared when CSL rep was on a bad point, and somehow fuzzy had a mental block and assumed, that despite nothing had been posted by that account or anyone ask that account anything, they responded directly to a post made to CSL.

Good job champ.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

CornSnakeLover said:


> Lieing about what I dont know, and to be all honest I dont know what the hell is going on here. Anyways The fish is in too bad of a state to be saved anyways, thanks for the help anyways (I didnt get that much anyway)


lol you just did it again. I asked "fuzzy" why lie and get a reply from Cornsnakelover.


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

:lol2: I'm a master at detective work Frase

Charlie - I had my suspicions as soon as the Fuzzy buzzy account appeared. As Fuzzy Buzzy on another forum, you were selling a betta previously being sold by cornsnakelover? On one forum you were on as CTlovesKS, and made another account Ash_Hogle for which you were banned. As ctlovesks, you went around no end of forums selling stuff you didnt have. 

You see, once you start scamming people it follows you around. As Frase has pointed out, you asked the question as CSL and directly responded as Fuzzzy Buzzy. A simple I.P address check by admin would confirm it? If you're going to have multiple accounts, at least have the sense to answer as the right person:lol2:


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Well spotted Simon:2thumb:


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

how ironic is the thread title???

"I really need help now !!!" LOL

Andy, do you or sweetcorn have MSN? I could do with having an instant chat with you opposed to PMing matey.


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Yeh but gotta disappear for a bit so will pm u


----------



## dan51 (Sep 26, 2008)

CornSnakeLover said:


> thanks for the help anyways (I didnt get that much anyway)


every little helps :no1:


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

haha dand no problems Andy just as and when. I've been having interesting chats with people local to me about things lol would like to see what youthink of it all thats all.

So fuzzy buzzy, how abouts you give us an update on how your betta who has the same as CSL but not the eye is now?

CSL's died, what about your's?


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

CornSnakeLover said:


> Anyways The fish is in too bad of a state to be saved anyways, thanks for the help anyways (I didnt get that much anyway)


Gee thanks.....I guess my pm's don't count then in advising what the problem probably was, what the causes could be and what meds to use :whistling2:


----------



## CornSnakeLover (Mar 8, 2008)

He is not died just on his way out. he could survie but i hightly doubt it. Sweetcorn you were the only person that helped me and I am totaly greatful for the help and advice you have given to me. I was diracting it to the others

And to settle this agrument I wasnt scamming anyone of any site. CTlovesKS Was a problem with family issues, I had the items but then family broke them (dont want to go into detail etc) and everything and one has been sorten now. And since then no one has given me a chance to show that I do not scam and actually sell and buy the items right. 

But who am I to talk, no one will believe me anyways. And this site is going from stupid to blind redictlious now anyways. No one likes me on here or even give me a chance, so might aswell leave. Im only human and make mistakes once in a while, but I truely didnt mean any of this and surely didnt hurt anyone.


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Just a bit of advice from someone who has "life experience".

If you mess up in life, admit it, say sorry, move on:2thumb:

Dont ignore it, hide behind other other names and generally deceive people into thinking you're someone different.

I think thats what winds people up the most. It makes no difference to a buyer that you had "this or that" problems. They paid their money, you should have supplied the goods. To then make new accounts everywhere pretending to be someone else is just deceitful. 
Anyway, why did Fuzzy Buzzy have an account on a reptile forum, as the only posts they made were in classifieds?? Well, apart from an accidental one here:whistling2:


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Frase said:


> C'mon trill get with the programme lol! I thought we would string this out to bring life and drama to the fish section?!?!


Sorry, these little dramas tend to pass me by...:blush:

Why was Fuzzy banned but not CSL?? If it's one and the same person, then they were both guilty of duplicity...:hmm:


----------



## CornSnakeLover (Mar 8, 2008)

I did try to admit that I was wrong last time and nothing happen about it, it just continued to get worst. I know life have their little problems and Im not using this as a eccuse, just saying. the people didnt recieve their goods but did get their money refunded insted. I have been scammed in loads of different ways, and knows how bad it can be, so why would i think it would be alright to do it to others... I wouldnt and I dont. I made a different accont to not decieve other members but to make money to live on. But again this isnt a accuse. 

Fuzzy_Buzzy got banned because it had rights to everything and was a second accont. Where as this one doesnt because I am already banned from the Classfieds sections, Im not allowed to sell or even buy from there. Only allowed to the advice sections. I totaly understand if you people dont want me on here though.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

It was wrong to set up another account and to give that user name a profile detailing their name, age and occupation, which were all fictitious!

Obviously you were banned from Classified for a reason (in fact there appeared to be several) and then you make up another name to sell some items.

You got found out and pretended you knew nothing about it.

Wonder how many other user names you have or have had?


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

CornSnakeLover said:


> Fuzzy_Buzzy got banned because it had rights to everything and was a second accont. Where as this one doesnt because I am already banned from the Classfieds sections, Im not allowed to sell or even buy from there. Only allowed to the advice sections. I totaly understand if you people dont want me on here though.


 tis a help section, so if you ask we'll still give it to you...

just don't treat us as idiots


----------



## CornSnakeLover (Mar 8, 2008)

Yes I understand it was wrong, and thats why Im trying to say sorry for my actions. And dont you worrie I wont treat you like total twits again,


----------



## CornSnakeLover (Mar 8, 2008)

* Bubbles (The Ill Fish) seems to be getting better. I have been putting a very small amount of melafix into the tank each morning and will continue this for a week. The swollen eye is still there, but the Pues has gone, and he is swimming around alot more, and is finding it easier to breath. Just hope he cant make the rest alright *


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

Melafix won't do anything to help if it's popeye. I did say to use Myxazin.

It's also not a good idea using Melafix with Bettas as it's thought to affect their labyrinth organ.


----------



## CornSnakeLover (Mar 8, 2008)

Melafix is working, and it says on the back that it treats Pop eye and other things. I have had no problem with it in the past and it doesnt seem to be affecting him in any way. 

Charlie


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

There has been a lot written about the use of melafix on Anabantoids. Here is a section taken from FishGeeks :: View topic - What you need to know about Bettafix and Melafix
_
"With most fish this would be fine and it wouldn't harm the fish in any way, but labyrinth breathers are different. Their labyrinth organs are sensitive to the melaleuca and with a full dose of Melafix, you can kill a betta or a gourami within a few days. The labyrinth organ is the most important organ in a betta's body, that is it's lung. Like humans, if an irritative chemical gets into our lungs, we will have adverse problems from it, possibly even death, the same goes for bettas with a dose of straight Melafix."_

We have actually stopped using it altogether due to the information that has been written about it. I only know of one person that adamantly sings its praises around the forums, and she works for the company:whistling2:


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

Not Being funny or owt, but when you consider the sexiness of all of andy/sweets bettas they breed, and the knowledge they have generally....you'd be a bit stupid not to take in what they say, either that or your not too fussed about your betta's health. I'd be more so inclined then ever in changing treatment after reading extract andy posted...


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Frase said:


> Not Being funny or owt, but when you consider the sexiness of all of andy/sweets bettas they breed, and the knowledge they have generally....you'd be a bit stupid not to take in what they say, either that or your not too fussed about your betta's health. I'd be more so inclined then ever in changing treatment after reading extract andy posted...


+1 he has provided you with some good advice, my advice is, take it! :2thumb: Andy obviously knows his Bettas, so when someone with this much experienced is willing to give you advice, then I would take it!


----------



## CornSnakeLover (Mar 8, 2008)

I do understand that he and sweetcorn have and still do breed bettas (and some lovely ones for that matter) And I understand there is a hell of alot of feedback regrading some bad things about the melafix and betta fix. I have and still do take in the information and advice that has been given to me by those two and many other members of this forum of this topic. I have lowered the percent of meds within the tank so the betta isnt getting the full amount they say. I know this is better for them and their lambith gill. I have seen no problems in this med on any fish (including Bettas and Gourmais) when used before. and showing no signs or bad problems now. I will continue to use on the lowered amount given, as this is showing a huge improvment in him. His eye isnt swollen or sticking out at more. He is swimming and his coloured have returned to normal and he breathing alot better. As for not caring about the fish, i can assure you that this isnt true. I love the fish to bits and he is one of my best bettas (and my first real betta too) If I had problems in the past with melafix then I wouldnt of used it on him, but i believe its generaly a good med for fish and doesnt affect them in any way given the right amounts or half with catfish and airbreathers


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

well go off your experience if you feel that will serve you best.

Wasnt stating you didnt care for the betta, just put it forward as a thought.

Best of luck to your fish i guess.


----------



## CornSnakeLover (Mar 8, 2008)

Fair enough, 

It sounded like you was meaning I did care for him, by the way you said the words. But its cool i suppose, I understand. 

And thanks,


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

To be honest about melafix, when you consider its ingredients, it is an anti-septic rather than an anti-biotic. It aids the healing process and reduces the risk of sencondary infections, but so does aquarium salt. Aquarium salt, IMO, is much safer to use with anabantoids than melafix. 

We only use melafix to sterilise tanks and nets. Just as an experiment, stick your nose over the open bottle of melafix and breath in really deeply. It irritates:whistling2: 

Betta pellets soaked in garlic juice is also a good treatment to raise a fishes immune system. Myxazin and aquarium salt used together is our number one treatment.

Can i just ask CSL, if you were treating the betta with melafix anyway and it was working, then why ask for advice to only continue with the treatment anyway? 

You may not think the melafix is doing any damage to the labyrinth organ, but you cannot be 100% sure?


----------



## CornSnakeLover (Mar 8, 2008)

Fair enough, I understand what you are getting at and I will be considering getting some newer meds for the air breathing ones, incase anything does every go wrong again. 

To think a simple tank move caused all this. I used the same water and everything. 

I done the open bottle and breath deeply and it didnt do anything apart from make my breathing easier and slightly clear my nose. Though thats not saying your lie and it probs doesnt work on me, or I dont breath in need enough. 

How often would I give them the garlic tablet things. Only when they are ill or so much so often ? This sounds a brilliant idea. 

I ask for advice yes. But in what caused the pop eye to come about, as it was dirty water or to much new water etc. I didnt 100% go againsnt your advice has I have done my up most to help him, and have taken on alot more information I didnt nessily know. 

I know we can never be 100% sure if sorten things can damange the inside of a animal or human to that matter. 



On a different note though ... 

Because the eye has returned to normal size, and he is acting more like himself. Could I stop the meds and it wont come back ? and should i do a 25% water change ?

Charlie


----------

